# Anhidrosis



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Any help with this non-sweating condition would be great. Both of my horses are puffing and bone dry in the 102 degree heat. 
They are on OneAC and have been since late May/early June...I upped the dose a week ago. They have salt block, mineral block, loose minerals. Their food gets topped dressed with loose minerals. Beer does not work no matter how dark it is. The only thing that brings relief is hosing them down. They have plenty of fresh clean water available....they are trying to swim in the trough to cool down


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Mister or sprinkler? Maybe a sheet to stand under the mister in? I think Big R had them on sale this week for $10.00--misters that is.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I had one horse, an OT thoroughbred who had that problem but it was due to coming off some drug or another so no help there. 
What about getting some ice boots for them? I don't know how long they might work but they are easy to use and reuse.
Or maybe making ice to put in their trough? 
Or a box fan?


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

I am really curious as to how you got 2 with this issue? unless they are fully related, it makes me think there is something else goign on. I'm so sorry you are dealing with this, and poor ponies! wish I could give you something better to fix it all. big hugs....


----------



## cwgrl23 (Feb 19, 2004)

Is there a treat your horses LOVE? How about freezing it in a block of ice and letting them nibble on it. I do it alot for our chickens to help keep them cool. I put food scraps and weeds in an ice cream bucket and fill full of water and freeze it. 

What about a timer that would automatically turn on a sprinkler or mister for them? I know that people with show cattle have big fans with misters built into them. Would something like this work for you?

HTHs!

Carrie in SD


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

chewie said:


> I am really curious as to how you got 2 with this issue? unless they are fully related, it makes me think there is something else goign on. I'm so sorry you are dealing with this, and poor ponies! wish I could give you something better to fix it all. big hugs....


I know Chewie...They are not related at all. the Iowa State Equine Specialist says it's impossible. I can just say that both of my horses are not sweating and standing with heads down, puffing through flared nostrils. They are bone dry. Spencer even has had some flaking, dry skin patches. They have all symptoms. 
*It REALLY makes me think I did, or am doing something wrong.* 
The heat has ME on edge....running around trying to make sure all the animals are ok...fresh water....ice....fans....sprinklers on/off. And to top it off...I have a bad cold  Yes....I am feeling sorry for myself along with my critters 

Thanks for the ideas everyone. Keep them coming! I really appreciate the help and support. Thank you!


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

Minelson, we went through a stretch of those over 100 degrees days but the humidity wasn't bad (odd for this area) and mine didn't sweat during it either, maybe a little between their back legs. Now the temps are in the 90's humidity is up and they're sweating fine. Maybe this is what's happening, ever had problems with them not sweating before?

Sounds like you're doing all you can, do they have plenty of shade?


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Teej said:


> Minelson, we went through a stretch of those over 100 degrees days but the humidity wasn't bad (odd for this area) and mine didn't sweat during it either, maybe a little between their back legs. Now the temps are in the 90's humidity is up and they're sweating fine. Maybe this is what's happening, ever had problems with them not sweating before?
> 
> Sounds like you're doing all you can, do they have plenty of shade?


Teej...our humidity is not that bad right now...it will get worse I'm sure as August approaches. I have had this problem for 5 years...but didn't have a diagnosis until last year thanks to this forum. 
Here is my thread from last year. 
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/li...-im-afraid-im-doing-something-wrong-long.html

I stopped giving them BOSS because that was one of the things I did that no-one else around here did. So now their treat is a large handful of alfalfa pellets, a bit of oil, OneAC, dash of loose minerals...last night I started adding a combo of regular salt and Lite salt to see if that would help. A Tablespoon. They get this am and pm. 
This year our pastures are dried up. But they are still finding enough to eat out there to not want hay. They have lost weight, but that is a good thing. Not a lot..they just don't come in at night as round looking from lack of grass. I started the OneAC end of May. Thanks!


----------



## goodhors (Sep 6, 2011)

Full body clip might remove a degree or two, from their standing temps. Of course they will need a shady place to stand out of the sun, to prevent possible sunburn if you remove the hair. We do body clip for competition in the heat, because the horses need to drop their temps at the Vet check to be allowed to continue. They get DARN hot, 103, but are sweating. Body clip helps them drop the heat faster, while we are pouring cold or iced water over them. They are also cooler during these hot times. Ours are inside during the daylight hours, out at night.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

goodhors said:


> Full body clip might remove a degree or two, from their standing temps. Of course they will need a shady place to stand out of the sun, to prevent possible sunburn if you remove the hair. We do body clip for competition in the heat, because the horses need to drop their temps at the Vet check to be allowed to continue. They get DARN hot, 103, but are sweating. Body clip helps them drop the heat faster, while we are pouring cold or iced water over them. They are also cooler during these hot times. Ours are inside during the daylight hours, out at night.


Wow...I don't think there is anything to shave off. Unless I took their Manes off? 
I am going to start locking them in today and just letting them out at night. They already spend most of the afternoon in the loafing shed, but I'll make them stay in the corral. There is also 2 large trees for shade in the corral and the back of the loafing shed area never see's the sun. So they will have 3 options for shade along with 5 different places to get water.


----------



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

Someone I used to board with had their horse suddenly stop sweating. It is always humid here in SE Texas so they knew something was wrong! The vet suggested a beer a day and it worked. It won't hurt anything to try.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

DaniR1968 said:


> Someone I used to board with had their horse suddenly stop sweating. It is always humid here in SE Texas so they knew something was wrong! The vet suggested a beer a day and it worked. It won't hurt anything to try.


Tried it...Guiness stout and Samual Adams. Nada  Helped me though


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Maybe a cheap beer?


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Minelson
I answered via PM, too, but I decided to put it here in your thread also as we never know who's reading these that need others' experiences, too.

I never did try to the One AC as plain old salt seemed to solve the problem for me. 
I dump just shy of a quarter cup of salt into her feed bucket, once a day. I also dump corn oil on top of it to bind it to the grain, otherwise she sifts it out to the bottom of the pile and leaves it!

I SOO hope you can get this figured out. Two, unrelated horses having the same problem is really odd. Is your vet digging for answers? Or is s/he not concerned?


----------



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

Sorry, just realized you did say you tried beer. 

It is odd that they both got it at the same time. I am in the camp of something is causing it. Any changes in feed at all? New supplement? 

I would take them off anything but hay for a while. If that works, slowly add feed and supplements back in to see what is causing it.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I've been thinking on this- a dangerous proposition but there you are.
I went though a period where I didn't sweat at all. I also got more and more "lazy." Turned out I had a problem iwth my parathyroid glands that was causing too much calcium to be dumped into my blood stream. The blood tests showed just a little elevated calcium and a boarderline elevated parathyroid level. I was lucky that a new doctor decided it was worth looking into. I had surgery and one of the strange things I noticed was that I started sweating again when I had the proper amount of calcium available again.
Not that I think that your two horses have the same condition but maybe they are not getting enough calcium or are getting too much of some things that tie up calcium or prevent it's absorbtion.
Or maybe too much calcium in the blood stream.


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

Minelson said:


> *It REALLY makes me think I did, or am doing something wrong.*
> The heat has ME on edge....running around trying to make sure all the animals are ok...fresh water....ice....fans....sprinklers on/off. And to top it off...I have a bad cold  Yes....I am feeling sorry for myself along with my critters


oh honey, there isn't anything YOU are doing, I am sure you're doing all you can to fix it!! I know how hard this is on you!

I'm doing that mad checking too, every few hours, all tanks, pails, etc. and the annual longhorn wagon train starts tomorrow. dh is in charge and I might not even bother. don't see the sense in putting my horse thru it for 'fun'. 100 degree heat, down a gravel road, is NOT fun.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

ErinP said:


> Minelson
> I answered via PM, too, but I decided to put it here in your thread also as we never know who's reading these that need others' experiences, too.
> 
> I never did try to the One AC as plain old salt seemed to solve the problem for me.
> ...


Moving the PM's here....
Minelson replied
I feel I have hit a dead end with the vets around here. Plus I am REALLY short on $$$$$ right now. There is another one I can call but they are known for being way expensive. I started adding the salt last night to their food. HOPEFULLY that will work. How long did it take for the salt to kick in for you? Just regular Idolized salt??

ErinP replied
For me, it started her up again within about a week or so... And yep, just regular iodized salt. $.30 at WalMart or some such.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

where I want to said:


> I've been thinking on this- a dangerous proposition but there you are.
> I went though a period where I didn't sweat at all. I also got more and more "lazy." Turned out I had a problem iwth my parathyroid glands that was causing too much calcium to be dumped into my blood stream. The blood tests showed just a little elevated calcium and a boarderline elevated parathyroid level. I was lucky that a new doctor decided it was worth looking into. I had surgery and one of the strange things I noticed was that I started sweating again when I had the proper amount of calcium available again.
> Not that I think that your two horses have the same condition but maybe they are not getting enough calcium or are getting too much of some things that tie up calcium or prevent it's absorbtion.
> Or maybe too much calcium in the blood stream.


I'm thinking a blood test might be in order. I was soooo hoping that the OneAC was going to be the answer. There are a few other options for supplements that I can try. All 3 are very expensive so I haven't ordered anything yet. I have one other vet I can call but I am hesitant because they are known for being VERY expensive and so far the other vets I have talked to had no experience with this because it's so uncommon here. One of the vets even gave MY phone number to a barrel racer from here that was having similar problems with a horse to find out what I was doing to help my horses! Her horse was so bad he would colic too. (knocking on wood that mine are not doing that!)
Thanks again everyone


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

DaniR1968 said:


> Sorry, just realized you did say you tried beer.
> 
> It is odd that they both got it at the same time. I am in the camp of something is causing it. Any changes in feed at all? New supplement?
> 
> I would take them off anything but hay for a while. If that works, slowly add feed and supplements back in to see what is causing it.


When Spencer first started this 5 years ago they were not on anything but pasture, hay and BOSS for a treat when they came in at night. I don't grain. 
At that time they only had a mineral block because I thought that had enough salt in it. 
Hoping and praying this is just a salt issue. There is a lot of confusing info on the internet about adding salt to their diet too! My head is spinning.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I just went out and checked on them...no puffing, but no sweat either. 
I snapped a pic of them. They came out of the shade to see what I was doing...they will go right back inside. The water that you see will be in the shade soon as the sun starts to set and goes behind the barn. Plus they have 2 other buckets and a trough in the loafing shed. 
Joey on the left, Spencer on the right


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

I don't know anything about this with horses but I don't sweat. No matter what, I am not safe in this kind of heat. Would somebody further north take your horses? Do you know somebody with an air conditioned barn?


----------



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

I've just read your other thread. Even though they have symptoms, I think it is being *caused* by something. Otherwise you what you are doing would at least help some. Perhaps a lack of some mineral. Have you had your grass and hay tested to see if it's deficient? 



In the meantime, just keep doing what you are doing.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Joshie said:


> I don't know anything about this with horses but I don't sweat. No matter what, I am not safe in this kind of heat. Would somebody further north take your horses? Do you know somebody with an air conditioned barn?


I'm thinking of options that might be air conditioned. Like my kitchen! There is a family that lives 2 miles from here that we met when we bought some stall mats from them off craigs list. I remember he had a HUGE shed that he works on cars in and it was heated...I bet it's air conditioned too. Not to that point yet, but it is in the back of my mind. 
From what I read, usually people from the south send their horses here that have anhidrosis...it's "supposed" to be cooler here! That is why none of the vets around here know anything about it. I'm going to give it a bit to see if the salt works. If that doesn't work I'll call the expensive vet. If that doesn't work I'll start dishing out money and trying the other supplements made for Anhidrosis. One is a patch that you use for 10 days and then they are supposed to be cured for the year. $130 X 2.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Do you have a lot of mineral in your water? Do you have acidic water and copper or galvanized pipes? Have they checked the horses blood for levels of minerals? Could you have or had any kind of drainage or contamination in their pasture? Maybe you can talk to someone at the nearest vet school for ideas. Hope you can solve this. An air conditioned stall might be a possibility.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Molly Mckee said:


> Do you have a lot of mineral in your water? Do you have acidic water and copper or galvanized pipes? Have they checked the horses blood for levels of minerals? Could you have or had any kind of drainage or contamination in their pasture? Maybe you can talk to someone at the nearest vet school for ideas. Hope you can solve this. An air conditioned stall might be a possibility.


No I didn't have them tested for blood levels on anything. I had 2 vets out here and they didn't suggest that. That will be the next step I guess. The thing is, we had this problem before we moved here. We moved here Aug 1st. 2009... (total chaos) and they didn't show signs of it that year at all. I'm trying to remember what happened 2010 but I can't remember. 2011 it was really bad. That is when I posted here about it the second time. It wasn't until last year that I started putting a regular salt block out for them cuz a co-worker with horses asked me if I had one. I always thought a mineral block had enough salt in it...my bad.  We did have the water tested b4 moving here and nothing stood out. Right now they are not puffing, out on the pasture. At what temp do horses start to sweat when not working? It's 97 and dry here right now. Should they be sweating??
:hair:hair 
Thank you! 
This is the thread from last year...
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/li...-im-afraid-im-doing-something-wrong-long.html
One thing I can rule out is crop spraying. None of that going on now.


----------



## Char-FP (Oct 14, 2011)

I have the same problem with my 28 year old guy. I tried everything, One AC, special minerals, beer, and anything I could come up with. Finally after a lot of research I found that horses stop sweating for different reasons. One of the reasons is low iodine (iodine supports the endocrine system), a good source of iodine comes from sea weed & sea kelp. This is what has help my horse to sweat again: SOURCE Products - SOURCE ORIGINAL FORMULA for Horses 

Try it. It might be what works for your horse. Good Luck!

:hobbyhors


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Char-FP said:


> Finally after a lot of research I found that horses stop sweating for different reasons. One of the reasons is low iodine (iodine supports the endocrine system), a good source of iodine comes from sea weed & sea kelp.
> :hobbyhors


Interesting thought.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Are you in a low iodine area?

I've been reading--sometimes some vets say electrolytes can help or even cure it.

It could be something in or not in their feed or pasture. If the 20% of horses have anhidrosis figure is correct, then having two horses with it wouldn't be impossible. Now you have me interested in finding out what the problem is.


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

In case you want to try it here's a recipe for homemade electrolytes my vet gave me.

5 gallons of water
1 oz. iodized table salt
1 oz. lite salt
2 oz. baking soda

Keep fresh water available too.

He said if a horse is dehydrated they'll drink it. The mare he wanted me to give it to would not. Of course she was one of those that didn't like anything out of the norm. Would not eat carrots or apples, could sift through a scoop of grain and leave the flavored powdered bute in the bottom. She was always fun to try to treat for anything and of course she had to be the accident prone one in the herd.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

> One of the reasons is low iodine


Intriguing. 
This might be why my scant quarter cup of iodized table salt seems to be doing the trick...


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Well today we have no puffing but still no sweat...Although, they were damp between the legs up in their crotch area. (I check everywhere!) Hubby bought a big ass fan last night that we set up in the loafing shed. Much better than the dinky plastic ones we have. They have been going out at night only and I'm keeping them in during the day. They seem content. I will be happy if we can get through this summer with no puffing so keeping my fingers crossed. Heat index of 105 today...little more humidity but not too much. 
Thanks!


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

I'd really like you to keep this thread updated, if you could. 

if they dont' look too stressed, I think at least they aren't in too bad of shape. wouldn't ride them, but at least they are ok as they are. 

this weather is just ruining everything. and no relief this week at all. we got a teensy shot of rain, I swear it burnt up and sizzled at it hit the ground. 

slight drift--yesterday I did go on the wagon train. the whole ride was cut short by 2pm. earlier in the day, a little boy (a very small 7yo) was on a horse that he had NO business being on without being ponied at least. horse tripped, knotted reins went over his head, he took off like a bullet, ran for around 2-3 miles. a woman who knew nothing about horses, on an older borrowed horse, tried to catch him, but started at least a half mile behind. the poor gelding wound up 'tying up' pretty bad. the boy was finally stopped, with a van. lots of stupid going on there, the heat only making it worse. the boy is ok, dont' know about the older gelding as of today, I refused to put any of my horses thru the ride, today is the second half. not for me. its suppose to be over 100*.


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

When it gets really hot, I make the horses ice balls. I fill a container (cut milk jug) with water, lemon juice, salt and sugar and freeze. They love 'em. It doesnt freeze solid, more of a bite-able ice treat. 

I also spray the ground inside the run in shed and right away I notice a temp drop in there. Altho, We dont have the same hot temps as you. We stay about 95 on our hot days. Its raining now :clap: finally


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

chewie said:


> I'd really like you to keep this thread updated, if you could.
> 
> *if they dont' look too stressed, I think at least they aren't in too bad of shape. wouldn't ride them, but at least they are ok as they are. *
> 
> this weather is just ruining everything. and no relief this week at all. we got a teensy shot of rain, I swear it burnt up and sizzled at it hit the ground.


Yes... I will be updating. They don't look as stressed as they did when I started this thread. I think "making" them stay in during the day is helping a lot. They are such chow hounds that they stand out in the sun to pick around for any grass/weeds that they can eat. Well, that is fine but they will be doing that in the dark for the rest of this summer. I know they are out in the pasture most of the night cuz only 2 piles of poop this morning in the corral. I just checked and no puffing...they just look bored.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

chewie said:


> slight drift--yesterday I did go on the wagon train. the whole ride was cut short by 2pm. earlier in the day, a little boy (a very small 7yo) was on a horse that he had NO business being on without being ponied at least. horse tripped, knotted reins went over his head, he took off like a bullet, ran for around 2-3 miles. a woman who knew nothing about horses, on an older borrowed horse, tried to catch him, but started at least a half mile behind. the poor gelding wound up 'tying up' pretty bad. the boy was finally stopped, with a van. lots of stupid going on there, the heat only making it worse. the boy is ok, dont' know about the older gelding as of today, I refused to put any of my horses thru the ride, today is the second half. not for me. its suppose to be over 100*.


This is why I don't like doing "group things" Seems there is always some catastrophe! Did the kid hang on for the 2-3 mile run? Or did he fall off right away...


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Minelson said:


> I'm thinking of options that might be air conditioned. Like my kitchen! There is a family that lives 2 miles from here that we met when we bought some stall mats from them off craigs list. I remember he had a HUGE shed that he works on cars in and it was heated...I bet it's air conditioned too. Not to that point yet, but it is in the back of my mind.
> From what I read, usually people from the south send their horses here that have anhidrosis...it's "supposed" to be cooler here! That is why none of the vets around here know anything about it. I'm going to give it a bit to see if the salt works. If that doesn't work I'll call the expensive vet. If that doesn't work I'll start dishing out money and trying the other supplements made for Anhidrosis. One is a patch that you use for 10 days and then they are supposed to be cured for the year. $130 X 2.


I take Thermotabs, which are essentially salt. That doesn't make it safe for me to be outside but it does help retain fluids. The real danger for me is the danger of heat stroke.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Off topic:


Joshie said:


> I take Thermotabs, which are essentially salt. That doesn't make it safe for me to be outside but it does help retain fluids. The real danger for me is the danger of heat stroke.


Where do you find them, Joshie?!?! I've hunted high and low for Thermotabs for _years_. I always thought they weren't sold anymore. (I just take a pinch of salt on days like this, when I'm sweating buckets...)


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

For myself I really like Emergen-C - a vitamin/mineral/electrolyte fizzy drink mix. I'm afraid I put it in Koolaide to make it taste better and its very refreshing. I salt my food pretty well too. Otherwise I tend to just melt in the heat.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

ErinP said:


> Off topic:
> 
> 
> Where do you find them, Joshie?!?! I've hunted high and low for Thermotabs for _years_. I always thought they weren't sold anymore. (I just take a pinch of salt on days like this, when I'm sweating buckets...)


DH found Thermotabs online at Lucky Vitamin. He gets a bunch at one time. 

Buy Numark Labs - Thermotabs - 100 Tablets at LuckyVitamin.com

The inability to sweat is not only a comfort issue. It's a life or death issue.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

We finally got down to a high of 90 today....lots of wind and little humidity. So I took Spencer to the park to see how he would do. They seem to have been as comfortable as possible these past 2 weeks. No distress, no excessive head hanging and no puffing. 
I went with a good friend and we compared our horses after the ride....Spencer's breathing was a very little faster. He is 11yo and out of shape...hers is a 4yo and in very good shape. Out to the black hills a couple times already. So I was pretty happy with the results. He had sweat on the top of his head under the bridle. He had sweat with even a little lather under the saddle. Nothing on the chest or between the back legs..nothing under the cinch. I am totally over analyzing my horses sweat! I know! But when you see them how they are when they are having an "episode" with the head hanging and fast breathin, nostrils flared puffing...jeepers, I am so paranoid now! Next time it happens I am video taping it..Hopefully there will not be a next time!
So that is the update...Thanks for the support!


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

well great! you at least got to even get a ride, you lucky girl! 


> This is why I don't like doing "group things" Seems there is always some catastrophe! Did the kid hang on for the 2-3 mile run? Or did he fall off right away.


he did hang on. that's why he got away so fast I think, so many thought he was just doing it on purpose. 

I like some of the group things, but I try to be as self-contained as possible--all my water, food, bug spray etc, ON my horse, and the horse is one I know I can handle no matter what. even if the rest of the bunch flips out, I can just go my own way and keep out of harm's way.


----------



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

Awesome news! Something you are doing seems to have worked.


----------

